# 'House' discovered in cliff side



## wildboy860 (Aug 14, 2010)

BBC NEWS | UK | Scotland | Tayside and Central | 'House' discovered in cliff side


----------



## ThrashAndBurn (Aug 14, 2010)

i want it!


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Aug 30, 2010)

thats realy cool.


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Aug 30, 2010)

yes i would loooove to live there
id be a very happy person for sure


----------



## Mouse (Aug 30, 2010)

must have been a really slow news day in that town.

neat idea tho. too bad it's busted cuz of some people thinking someone was screaming. Next time they'll gag that prosti they were chaining to the wall. live and learn lol


----------



## bananathrash (Aug 31, 2010)

"and there were a couple of chains bolted into the walls. " uhhhh


----------



## BUMJUG (Aug 31, 2010)

bananathrash said:


> "and there were a couple of chains bolted into the walls. " uhhhh


 ewwwwwwwwwwyy rape dungeon!


----------



## farmer john (Aug 31, 2010)

It could be youngsters using it as a bit of a hidey, or potentially something a bit more sinister but we'd rather hope not. 


iyd rather hope they figure it out


----------



## wokofshame (Sep 1, 2010)

yo i totally got kicked out of my old squat (the telluride town campground showers) by a cop investigating reports of someone screaming nearby. 
"i dunno, i been sleeping man"
those screaming kids fuck everything up.


----------



## SanktoGrief (Sep 2, 2010)

Brilliant shelter.


----------

